# مع الحصريات مانع قاطع النت البرنامج الثاني StopCut



## GAD FOR JESUS (18 فبراير 2009)

تتوالي الحصريات علي منتديات الكنيسه الغالي علي قلبي برنامج لمنع قطع النت عنك من خلال 

مشتركين الشبكه هذا البرنامج يعد الاقوي بعد انتي راب 

:download:

http://www.4shared.com/file/87881950/5181c64d/StopCut_sp.html

____________________________________________________________________________

+++(((( يا نفسى افرحى فالحياة اجمل ياسمينا مشرقه بيسوع الذى اضاء لياليناوبعد احزاننا اطلق اغانينا روحا فاض بغمر وقوة تسبينا. من بعد موتا ارعشتنا لتحينا فطفنا نرقص فرحا بتهلل المحبينا مالنا سواك وبغيرك ماراضينا فانت كل الغنى ومن سواك يغنينا))))+++
مصر للمسيح


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا لتعبك الدائم
مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## totty (19 فبراير 2009)

*يعنى دا بيعمل ايه بيمنع النت انه يفصل كل شويه ولا  ايه مش فاهمه؟؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على البرنامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *يعنى دا بيعمل ايه بيمنع النت انه يفصل كل شويه ولا ايه مش فاهمه؟؟*​


بيمنع قطع النت 

يعنى لو فى حد عنده برنامج net cut 

مايقدرش يقطع النت عنك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا على البرنامج

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على البرنامج*


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*مش عارف حس ان البرامج اللي زي كدة  ملهاش تأثير على حكاية قطع النت مفيش غير الانتي ار زي ما تفضلت وقولت هو اللي بينمع قط النت عليك بالنت كت 
بس مشكلة البرنامج _ الانتي ارب ) انة بيبوظ الجهاز بعد فترة من استعمالة وبيأثر على البايوس بتااع المازر بورد وانا جربت الكلام دة بنفسي*​


----------



## روح الرب (15 مارس 2009)

*برنامج رائع جدااااااااااا 
شكرااااااااا اخونا المحبوب*


----------



## Star Online (15 مارس 2009)

mr.hima  كلامك مظبوط مية في المية


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مارس 2009)

الله عليك يا باشا برنامج رائع


----------



## nashat2005 (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لتعبك الدائم


----------

